# BPKP-Strange Faktur



## Dr. MichaelBeer (May 21, 2010)

I bought a new Toyota Innova G from PT Agung Automall, Gianyar, Bali, in January 2010. I paid cash Rp. 225,300.000.
In every civilized country if you buy a new car, you get the ownership paper with the vehicle. Here in Indonesia the Buku Pemilik Kendaraan Bermotor (BPKB) takes about 4-5 months till you get it. Can anybody tell me WHY?
When I finally received the BPKB there was a "Faktur" from PT Toyota Astra Motor, Jakarta, attached to it, which shows an amount of Rp 154,391.000. Can anybody explain to me, why there is a difference of about Rp 75 Mio? My letter to Agung Automall has not been answered so far. 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## xklusiv (Jun 16, 2010)

hi there, i think i can answer that question for you.

1. BPKB takes a long time: its usually doesnt take that long. its usually takes about 3 months. you have to understand one thing. Indonesia's is a corrupt country and everything will be made difficult if there is no "Uang Rokok" (ciggy money). and also the system in Indonesia is not as advance as any other civilised country.

2. and the price on the "Faktur" is different than you pay, is because the price on the "Faktur" is only the base price of the car. not including on road tax, and Etc. So it means, the rest of the 75 mil is for tax purposes.

 I hope that helps


----------



## xklusiv (Jun 16, 2010)

sorry...double posting


----------

